# Dual Motherboard Case



## meayjay (Dec 13, 2006)

This is my first visit to this Forum. 
I would like to ask if anyone knows of a case which will hold two ATX motherboads and have at least 8 external 5.25 drive bays? 
If such a board is available does anyone have any ideas on how to build one?

  and thanks.

MEAYJAY


----------



## ktr (Dec 13, 2006)

never seen one...but i have seen one with support for two psu and the ability to turn both of them at the same time.

get 2x 1u rackmount cases.


----------



## L|NK|N (Dec 13, 2006)

Maybe not EXACTLY what you had in mind but was the first case that popped into my mind.  

http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Thermaltake/MozartTX/5


----------



## meayjay (Dec 13, 2006)

Thanks, but I have investigated the MozartTX, but it doesn't quite play my tune.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Dec 13, 2006)

I Was thinking the same thing. Best bet, get two mozarts (or any case that you fancy) and make a hell of a DIY project for it. Replete with everything you would want in a two motherboard case. Id love to see pics of that as well.


----------



## bruins004 (Dec 13, 2006)

Just out of curiosity why do you want 2 mobos in one case?
Are you trying to put 2 computers in 1 case?

That would be an interesting mod if you want to go that route.


----------



## pt (Dec 13, 2006)

without modding i don't know of any case that can handle 2 mobos (except server cases)


----------



## Carcenomy (Dec 14, 2006)

Go custom built - it doesn't hurt to build yourself.


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Dec 14, 2006)

There are some cubes that have space for 2 systems. Not sure which manufacturers. They're mostly quite old cases which often require some additional modding.


----------



## ktr (Dec 14, 2006)

just get a shiznit load of stand offs... ( [] <---standoffs)...


T      <---screw
____ <---second mobo
[]
[]
[]
[]
[]
_____ <---first mobo
[]
-------------------  <---case


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Dec 14, 2006)

ktr said:


> just get a shiznit load of stand offs... ( [] <---standoffs)...
> 
> 
> T      <---screw
> ...



This may actually work... sorta..  


However, I think the CUBE on xoxide.com may support 2 systems.


----------



## Carcenomy (Dec 14, 2006)

Buaahaha, that'd be classy...

What exactly is the design aim of this dual-board case? Dual ATX has never really been advisable, you're just asking for thermal issues


----------



## meayjay (Dec 16, 2006)

Ok, looks like it will have to be a custom build. Thanks for all your input, I will keep posting updates.
 
The reason for doing it?
Does there have to be a reason?
Maybe its just because it seems like a good idea, or maybe it's just to be different, who knows.
 Whatever, it could be fun.


----------



## Carcenomy (Dec 17, 2006)

I'd do it if it was two different systems - say if I built say an AmigaOne and a PC in the same case. Two PCs is perhaps not QUITE so worth it (you can only use one at once, and what's the chance both would be equally powerful?), maybe a PC and a Mac? Who knows?

It will be fun, keep us updated.


----------



## ex_reven (Dec 18, 2006)

Carcenomy said:


> I'd do it if it was two different systems - say if I built say an AmigaOne and a PC in the same case.



Maybe he's a clean freak and cant stand the space that a second case would waste + all the extra wiring. Whereas a single case would mean that the wiring is at least confined to one corner either on top or under his desk lol


----------



## wtf8269 (Dec 20, 2006)

Two cases came to mind, but either one of these without too much modification would work. For example in this Lian Li, you could put another motherboard tray into the other side and easily fit two motherboards.




This one would probably take more modification than the Lian Li, but still an option.


----------



## Carcenomy (Dec 20, 2006)

The LianLi looks like a good option... on the topic of board trays on the opposite sides, I'd say have them both in the same orientation - that way tray #1 and tray #2 are seperated by themselves, allowing seperate thermal partitions. With careful fan placement, it'll cool like a pair of individual systems instead of opposed boards heating the same space.


----------



## PyroInc (Dec 20, 2006)

without going into server cases, those box shapecases that wtf8269 put up might end up working for you.  Otherwise I'd just go to home depot and get some plexy glass and make it myself


----------



## Carcenomy (Dec 20, 2006)

Plexi/acrylic carries its own drawbacks though, especially the thermal aspect and keeping the crap clean... aluminium is by far the superior material and isn't too hard to work with.


----------



## PyroInc (Dec 20, 2006)

true.  all depends if you wanna to put in lights and use plexy to make it all lights and what not


----------



## Carcenomy (Dec 20, 2006)

Doesn't everyone? 

A little plexi goes a long way... a little mesh does too. But aluminium or steel still makes the best frames and definitely the best motherboard trays. Better to act as a heatsink than a heat trap


----------

